# Fromm's causing eye boogers?



## Bellaboo (Sep 26, 2009)

My maltese is 13 weeks old and I recently purchased Fromm's pork and applesauce. After about a week of feeding, I'm noticing she's been getting more eye boogers and tearing. Could Fromm be the cause of this?? Also, I hear yogurt is good to help rid of tear stains. Is she still too young for a little yogurt?

Thanks.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Oct 1 2009, 03:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835669


> My maltese is 13 weeks old and I recently purchased Fromm's pork and applesauce. After about a week of feeding, I'm noticing she's been getting more eye boogers and tearing. Could Fromm be the cause of this?? Also, I hear yogurt is good to help rid of tear stains. Is she still too young for a little yogurt?
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


I don't know about the Fromm's causing more boogies but I don't think she's too young for yogurt.


----------



## Bellaboo (Sep 26, 2009)

QUOTE


> I don't know about the Fromm's causing more boogies but I don't think she's too young for yogurt.[/B]



I just never noticed anyeye boogers till after switcher her over to fromms. However, I've only had her for 2 weeks so I really don't have a good time length to really narrow down the cause.

Can it be I'm feeding her too little? I give her about 1/8 a cup two times a day. 

Any recommendations on type/brand of yogurt?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She may be beginning to teethe. Eye debris isn't unusual as the dog grows. They play getting dust and
dirt in the eyes. The tears flush the debris out causing the collection at the inner corner of the eyes.

You will need to clean the debris daily and some of us use a good eye soothing wash in the eyes a couple
of times a day to help prevent irritation. Fresh Eyes Collyrium (human eye wash) is a good one.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with Brit, it may plenty of other possible causes for eye boogers (Roxy has them after she plays or when she wakes up). There are too many other variables to just narrow it down to the food.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (TookayS2K @ Oct 1 2009, 03:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835669


> My maltese is 13 weeks old and I recently purchased Fromm's pork and applesauce. After about a week of feeding, I'm noticing she's been getting more eye boogers and tearing. Could Fromm be the cause of this?? Also, I hear yogurt is good to help rid of tear stains. Is she still too young for a little yogurt?
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


Hi, I noticed my dog started getting brown eye debris after I switched him to a bland prescription diet (Hill's Prescription Diet W/D) for stool management. I definitely think the cause is dietary. I'll be changing him over to Natural Balanced limited ingredient food.


----------

